# Which singer did you fancy when you were young?



## Zebedee

This of course assumes that you are old, and you may not be, so apologies to the youngsters among us. 

_It also gets Mavis and me off the hook for wrecking the Warren Farm thread - I hope!_ 8O 8O

I fancied Petula Clark like mad when I was about 18. (>> See here <<)

I didn't actually _fancy _Perry Como or Val Doonican   , but really liked their effortless and relaxing style.

Who were (_maybe still are_?) your favourites?

Dave


----------



## foll-de-roll

Hi, Sinatra and Ella, Andy


----------



## Zebedee

foll-de-roll said:


> Hi, Sinatra and Ella, Andy


In that order Andy? 8O

You have me worried now!  :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## barryd

Meatloaf


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Dusty Springfield


And now Katherine Jenkinson

Dave p


----------



## erneboy

Lulu, still do, Alan.


----------



## bigbazza

I liked Sandy Shaw then.
But now after seeing some video's on here I like *MELVIS*


----------



## Pusser

Always had a soft spot for Dolly Parton even though I don't like her songs very much. 8)


----------



## iconnor

*Singer*

Suzi Quattro


----------



## barryd

Jimmy Osmond


----------



## steco1958

Fancied,,,,Suzi Q

Stunning body and all those leather clothes, couldn't stand her music though.

Music wise,,,David Bowie


----------



## loddy

Debbie Harry

Mariann Faithful

Loddy


----------



## mygalnme

Ricky (later Rik) Nelson..and Paul Anka for me and
Tommy Steele to jive to  

Tony liked and still does since seeing her live..Suzy Quatro :roll:


----------



## Zuma

Ms Wuthering heights herself: Kate Bush :love5:


----------



## 109257

Judith Durham
Of the Seekers


----------



## locovan

Elvis
Gene Vincent
Bobby Vee
Paul Anka

In that order :wink:


----------



## locovan

steco1958 said:


> Fancied,,,,Suzi Q
> 
> *Stunning body and all those leather clothes, couldn't stand her music though.*
> Music wise,,,David Bowie


 [-X [-X [-X [-X


----------



## wakk44

Mariska Veres,lead singer with the Dutch band Shocking Blue was one of my favourites as a lad in the 70's.She was,I suspect the subject of many teenage boy's fantasy during that period :wink:

Shocking Blue were an excellent band-check them out Here


----------



## grout20

Kate Bush .... sigh....  

Oh, and Cherry Gillespie .... ok, a Pans People dancer but she could mime the words :roll: 

(Sorry ... off topic a bit :wink: )

john


----------



## lindyloot

Come girls get posting don'tlet the guys beat us :wink: 
My idols were in this order
Andy Fairweatherlow from Amen Corner ( saw him recently at a gig , still find him fanciable but don't tell Rich :lol: }
Steve Ellis of the Love Affair
Phil Collins
Roger Daltry (Who)
Rich Parfitt (Status Quo)
Ringo


Lin


----------



## 96299

Blondie & kim wilde for me. Cooooooooor  

steve


----------



## Sonesta

Oooh I had 2 guy singers that I absolutely adored as a teenager. First one was Marc Bolan out of the band T Rex (It broke my heart when he tragically got killed in a car crash) and my second heart throb was David Bowie! I thought Bowie was sooooooooo sexy and I had amazing fantasies about hitch hiking along the road and he stopping to give me a lift! In my dreams we would fall head over heels in love and he would whisk me away with him!  I know I know - I was a weird teenager with an incredible imagination and how I dared to hitch hike all over the country like my friends and I used to do in those days I will never know but we never stopped to think of the danger we were putting ourselves in! Thank god my poor mum never knew or else she would have been frantic with worry!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sue

PS I had many other male singers that I fancied the pants off too but Bolan and Bowie were top of my list! :lol:


----------



## clodhopper2006

Kate Bush and the blonde one from Abba. Once had a fling with a lookalike Kate Bush - Heaven


----------



## foll-de-roll

Hi Dave, I didn't realise it was a SEXUAL thing, I thought it was for their singing prowess!!! You make me sound like a Bifocal.    , Andy


----------



## spykal

Hi

I was not too keen on girl singers in the 60s but if you are talking about the ones I fancied then... Billie Davis, she was sort of local, same age as me, and made a couple of hit records...she started out with Joe Meek and ended up in a car crash with Jet Harris (Shadows) .

I am sure if you are old enough you will remember Tell Him <<


----------



## b16duv

steco1958 said:


> Fancied,,,,Suzi Q
> 
> Stunning body and all those leather clothes, couldn't stand her music though.
> 
> Music wise,,,David Bowie


I had a new triumph motorboke that Suzi Quattro had sat on at a show - never washed it for months!  Bike was a pile of junk though!

liked the blonde one from ABBA and vocally, Karen Carpenter.

David


----------



## Zebedee

foll-de-roll said:


> Hi Dave, I didn't realise it was a SEXUAL thing, I thought it was for their singing prowess!!! You make me sound like a Bifocal.    , Andy


In my case it was both Andy - but only in the case of Petula Clark. :wink:

I loved Perry Como's singing, but I didn't fancy him much!! :roll:

Perhaps I was a varifocal!! 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave :lol:


----------



## CaGreg

Well typically, as a teenager in the early 70's I fancied David Cassidy and Donny Osmond (well you had to didn't you?) but then I discovered Joan Armadtrading's music and have been a fan since and felt so grown up and sophisticated. I still enjoy her music.

Ca


----------



## dannimac

My crush as a child was Marc Bolan followed later by Adam Ant - think it must have been the lip gloss.

My teenage crushes were many - Phil Oakey, the guy with the beads from Kajagoogoo (I'm sorry, I was a child of the 80s), Michael Hutchence as examples.

But for then, now, always it has to be Mr Morrissey - I've had to come to terms with the fact he will never love me back.
D


----------



## Otto-de-froste

*Which Singer?*

The Singer Chamois
Nice little looker based on Hillman Imp


----------



## bognormike

Rusty Springboard for me.....


----------



## ramos

My all time favourite was Mario Lanza. Many hundreds of years ago When I was a lad. I entered a singing Competition singing Drink Drink. years after that I used to do duets with a friend singing Mario Lanza. He went on to sing in London clubs with his wife who was a fortune teller. But it didnt last long.
But a bit more up market was Johny Mathis.
OOPS! Ive just realised question was who did you fancy. Er! for me it was Chrissy Hinds Brass in Pocket.


----------



## locovan

Just for Barry
Melvis has left the building :wink:


----------



## bigbazza

Oh Melvis, how much does it cost for a signed photo :?: 
8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O


----------



## AuntieSandra

[B]John Leyton [/B]of Johnnie remember me
[B]Adam Faith[/B]
[B]Cliff[/B]


----------



## mandyandandy

Well typically, as a teenager in the early 70's I fancied David Cassidy and Donny Osmond (well you had to didn't you?) but then I discovered Joan Armadtrading's music and have been a fan since and felt so grown up and sophisticated. I still enjoy her music.

CA 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sorry I don't know how to transfer another message on to your own message but that was weird, I could have written that word for word. Didn't discover Joan until around 30 though. 

I also like Sir Cliff

Mandy.


----------



## CPW2007

Suzi Quatro (wus only 6 feet from her at a gig in Fallingbostel back in the early 70's and boy - those leathers were tight! :twisted: )

Katherine Jenkins - great voice and everything else! :roll:  

Regards

Chris


----------



## tinkering

Julie London singing Cry Me A River


----------



## TR5

Hayley Mills was my favourite - her singing was awful, but what a looker!

Blondie - wow!

Suzi Quattro - oh, those leathers!

Lulu - then and now!


----------



## georgiemac

Jess Conrad and Anthony Newley. Goodness knows why!!


----------



## sallytrafic

Helen Shapiro (when I was about 14) Joan Baez ever since

and I am only just going to see her live for the first time in November.


----------



## CliveMott

Petula Clarke. Then she went and ruined it all by marrying a frenchman!

C.


----------



## ChrisandJohn

In my early teens it was Adam Faith, then anyone in Manfred Mann.
By my late teens Bob Dylan was the most 8) 


Other favourites

Ray Charles
Van Morrison
Joan Armatrading
Annie Lennox

Early Elvis too, before he became glittery. (Sorry Melvis )


Chris


----------



## Rislar

Blondie for me especially the vid of Denis, now we are talking


----------



## TDG

Joan Baez, Gene Vincent, Kingston Trio, Beach Boys, Jerry Lee Lewis, Brenda Lee, Byrds ....... 
This probably explains why I think I'm 27 8)


----------



## Gorman

Mary Hopkins


----------



## exmusso

*Singers*

Sandie Shaw, Jane Birkin, Marianne Faithfull, Judith Durham, - basically all of them.

Went to same school for a while as Lulu - she'd left by the time I got there as she was older than me.

Being a bloke, I've just named the female ones.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## Zebedee

CliveMott said:


> Petula Clarke. Then she went and ruined it all by marrying a frenchman!
> C.


See the original post Clive. 

The French bloke she married looks a lot like you . . . is there something you are not telling us?? 8) 8) 8)

Dave :lol:


----------



## drcotts

Toyah Wilcox and still do.
She is the personification of the perfact woman
Didnt marry her though even though she asked


----------



## davesport

Does Jimmy Crankie count :idea:


----------



## tonyt

Fancied Lulu (still do) but lusted Helen Shapiro


----------



## cynigy

Susan Maughan, Sandie Shaw - and am I the only one who fancied the dark-haired girl from Abba?


----------



## CliveMott

I once danced with Marriane Faithfull - but it was a L O N G L O N G time ago!

C.


----------



## Bubblehead

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## TDG

davesport said:


> Does Jimmy Crankie count :idea:


I would think so - the Scotish education system is very good :lol: 
My daughter went to school in Aberdeen for 7 years and she can certainly count quite well :roll:


----------



## carolgavin

Oh yes am loving this thread although have never heard of half the people...............................snigger!!!
Here are mine
Simon Le Bon (my gawd though he has not aged well)
Adam Ant (as above :roll: )
Phil Oakey
David Sylvian (from japan thats the band not the country!!!!) 
Les McKeown of the Bay city Rollers ooooooooooooh the tartan! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hezbez

carolgavin said:


> Simon Le Bon (my gawd though he has not aged well)
> Adam Ant (as above :roll: )


As above, plus John Travolta (in his Saturday Night Fever/Grease heydays)


----------

